# Sublimation dark paper



## dannyb19 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I need your help is there any Sublimation dark paper that i do not need to cut out also if any one knows a good uk t-shirt distributor could u let me know
Thanks alot


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

when doing true sublimation there's nothing to cut out. You print on special transfer paper, then use a heat press to transfer the design on to a substrate that is designed for sublimation. Basically when you heat the surface of a shirt that is polyester of any other substrate that is sublimation friendly the heat causes the glass molecules to open up and receive the color in a gas form. When the substrate cools the color gets locked in. 

It sounds like you are talking about a printable vynal that you cut out and attach to a substrate using heat.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

JW is right, I have never heard of 'sublimation dark paper' Sublimation is only for white/some pastel 100% polyester. No Cotton, no dark material and you do not have to trim a sublimation print. You may wish to visit the sublimation threads in the forum for further clarification


----------



## dannyb19 (Dec 5, 2007)

jwcollect said:


> when doing true sublimation there's nothing to cut out. You print on special transfer paper, then use a heat press to transfer the design on to a substrate that is designed for sublimation. Basically when you heat the surface of a shirt that is polyester of any other substrate that is sublimation friendly the heat causes the glass molecules to open up and receive the color in a gas form. When the substrate cools the color gets locked in.
> 
> It sounds like you are talking about a printable vynal that you cut out and attach to a substrate using heat.


Hi thanks for the break down but this does not work for black tee shirts only light colours


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

True but there are some transfer papers that do work on dark. I started with sublimation but only do mousepads and mugs now, I did white shirts but it faded to quick. I invested in a screen printing rig and that works best on everything.


----------



## dannyb19 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok cool do u know what the papers are called or who they are made buy thanks again


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Where did you get your shirts that you sublimated to? Sublimated shirts are bright and crisp..image last the life of the garment.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

jwcollect said:


> True but there are some transfer papers that do work on dark. I started with sublimation but only do mousepads and mugs now, I did white shirts but it faded to quick. I invested in a screen printing rig and that works best on everything.


sorry bud, but if your shirts faded then you didn't use 100% poly shirts or you didn't use sublimation inks and since i see you're still doing mousepads and mugs, i have to assume that it was the shirt. i still have - and wear, therefore wash! - the FIRST sublimated shirt i made - 4+ yrs ago....the shirt is a little worse for wear but the print is as bright and clear as it was the day i put it there! 

while screen printing IS in fact an excellent process and answers many needs in our business, it ain't the be-all, end-all process for every need - that's why the other stuff still exists


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Danny,
check The Transfer Press - they have all kinds of dye-sublimation and heat-transfer related stuff.

As Sonya and Jan said - dye-sublimated print is supposed to be bright and permanent. When done correctly with right materials it will outlast the garment itself.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

I had purchased a kit which included the printer, sawgrass sublimination ink, inkjet transfer papper and Hanes printable shirts. They came out pretty nice but for some reason they faded a little after a couple of washings and got sort of a white haze over them. When I do mousepads and mugs the color comes out very vivid and stays that way. I know screen printing is not for everything but for t-shirts it works great for me and my customers love our work. 

Thanks


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's a link to the sublimation paper.

TexPrint XP High Release Transfer Paper, Sheets - ArTainium


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Did forget to mention the sublimation paper. I use the Jetcol High Release Paper on anything that is fabric. The colors come deep and rich. The paper comes out of the printer wet....I take it to my press and swing the lid around...don't close it... let paper dry for about 20 seconds...then you can immediately use it.


You are more than welcome to contact the companies or a sales rep at Conde. They will send you samples.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with good image/sublimaition ink/good release paper AND 100% POLYESTER material you will get good results..400F at about 45 sec


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm curious, What brand of ink and paper is everyone using for sublimation?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are only 3 inks for sublimation that is sold in US. first two, Sublijet and Artainium are owned by Sawgrass. The 3rd is TOG ink. an independent operation in Texas that is in a legal battle with Sawgrass.. For paper, there are couple good ones...I would go with any paper from a known sublimation vendor.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

which is better Sublijet and Artainium ? Which paper do you use?

thx.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I prefer the Art.. You can use the 8511SPP, Text Print or the JetCol High Release. I prefer the JetCol paper...the images really pop out.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would agree with Sonja as far as the ink goes. Don't really have a preference on paper but Conde paper is good


----------



## vkbrown (Aug 5, 2007)

JW

You mentioned the kit you received had a printer, sawgrass ink, INKJET paper and hanes tees.

Inkjet paper sounds to me like heat transfer paper, which will fade. As mentioned by others, you need sublimation paper. And unless your Hanes t-shirts were Softlink, they probably had cotton in them which will add to the fading problem.

Like Jan, I have sublimation t-shirts that I've worn for years and the image still looks great!


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

what paper do you recommend I try? thx.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

JW,

Talk to a few vendors and try to get some samples of dye sublimation paper, then see what works for you.

I'm using high release roll paper which is re-branded by my supplier - I chose it from all the other options because it's the lightest paper (about 75g) available here in the width I need for my Epson 4000. 
From my experience printing on apparel - thinner paper means less impression/paper lines.


----------



## wilfredo torres (Jan 7, 2008)

if you are willing to invest in a laser printer with sublimation toner it can be done. the initial investment is high around $2500 but it is worth it. contact ati transfers they are located in new jersey. good luck


----------

